# Baby Animals...Snow Leopard, Mtn Lion, Lynx



## gnagel (Sep 1, 2017)

During my last road trip, I visited the Triple D Game Farm in Kalispell, Montana. During my stay, I captured some photographs of baby animals with my Nikon D800. Here are a dozen of my favorites of the various cats (Snow Leopard, Mountain Lion and Siberian Lynx):

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 1, 2017)

Those are so overwhelmingly adorable. @limr is gonna love these. She is such a cat lover. Man, you are an excellent photographer. Missed your posts.


----------



## rodbender (Sep 1, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Those are so overwhelmingly adorable. @limr is gonna love these. She is such a cat lover. Man, you are an excellent photographer. Missed your posts.



I'm making noises only dogs can hear 

Seriously, great captures of such gorgeous creatures.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 1, 2017)

Excellent set.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 1, 2017)

*WANT!*


----------



## BrentC (Sep 1, 2017)

Awesome set!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 1, 2017)

These are just fantastic


----------



## gnagel (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Glenn


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

Great set which is which? i know the snow lepord


----------



## gnagel (Sep 1, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set which is which? i know the snow lepord


Thank you...#2 is the Mountain Lion and #3 is the Siberian Lynx

Glenn


----------



## snowbear (Sep 1, 2017)

Now that I'm home - wonderful set, and that snow leopard is absolutely adorable.


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2017)

The tongue blep on that lynx is KILLING ME DEAD.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 1, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Now that I'm home - wonderful set, and that snow leopard is absolutely adorable.


Thank you...and he's really small. The photos don't really show the scale of how tiny he really is.

Glenn


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

gnagel said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Great set which is which? i know the snow lepord
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2017)

These are sinfully good! Absolutely beautiful shots. Huge congrats to you.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 2, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are sinfully good! Absolutely beautiful shots. Huge congrats to you.


Thanks Dean...I'm glad you enjoyed viewing them.

Glenn


----------



## gckless (Sep 4, 2017)

Snow leopards are probably my favorite cat. Love these photos. Nicely done.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 4, 2017)

What a wonderful set of photos of absolutely adorable subjects! My faves are #1, 7 & 8. Thanks so much for sharing these


----------



## Mandeep.Singh (Sep 8, 2017)

Very beautiful pics.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 13, 2022)

WOW again...so beautiful and totally adorable... and such great poses.........


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 15, 2022)

That's a fantastic set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 15, 2022)

Very good shooting.....


----------

